# Things that make you go Hmmm.......



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

First off a BIG THANKS to everyone who has been helping with the setup and cycling of Savannah's fishtank. 
I just wanted to share something that happened today. I called the local fish store by us in Augusta GA. I was just inquiring on some certain fish and the store hours. He told me they were open late tonight and I should come down. I explained that we were waiting for the tank to cycle and would have to wait for the fish. he said the tank wont cycle without adding fish. When I told him we were self adding ammonia, I felt like I hit a nerve. He said they don't advise or recommend setting up a tank this way, and there was nothing he could do for me. I thanked him and hung up. From what I have been reading, cycling with fish is acceptable and widely accepted, but I was so surprised at how adamant he was about not doing the fishless cycle. It just makes me wonder if other aquarium questions fielded by some of these stores are answered honestly or biased due to opinion. Just a thought.....:fish9:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They make no money even if they were to sell ammonia.They make money selling fish!They will always say it is a water quality issue if fish die so not their responsibility and honestly many employees of even really good(reputable) LFS aren't that knowledgable.


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> They make no money even if they were to sell ammonia.They make money selling fish!They will always say it is a water quality issue if fish die so not their responsibility and honestly many employees of even really good(reputable) LFS aren't that knowledgable.


Hence the reason I was so glad to happen upon this forum. I never knew anything about cycling. Our last tank we just threw in a bunch of fish and crossed our fingers. Just today while eating my Capn Crunch with Crunchberries (tearing the roof of my mouth off) I noticed my picture on the milk carton. It said......"WANTED FOR TRAVESTY'S TO ALL THINGS AQUATIC" I closed the drapes immediately.*r2*r2*r2


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

Sounds like something the owner of my local fish store would do. He likes to be cocky and rude. I try not to go there but he has a much wider selection of fish than the chains. He also poorly labels his fish and has tried to overcharge me before. Thankfully I have another store about 10miles away where the owner is much friendlier. 
Everyone is going to have their own opinions and biased as far as brands, etc... Just take what they say with a grain of salt and don't always assume they are 100% correct. I have overheard good bad and questionable advice at the local stores.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

A lot of petstores seem to do this. I'm really fortunate to have very knowledgable people at the lps that I get most of my fish stuff from. And they have really cool animals in sometimes, like a fire eel, and a chameleon. Though they told me that the cycle wouldn't start without fish as well...Hmm...


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

mpdive said:


> First off a BIG THANKS to everyone who has been helping with the setup and cycling of Savannah's fishtank.
> I just wanted to share something that happened today. I called the local fish store by us in Augusta GA. I was just inquiring on some certain fish and the store hours. He told me they were open late tonight and I should come down. I explained that we were waiting for the tank to cycle and would have to wait for the fish. he said the tank wont cycle without adding fish. When I told him we were self adding ammonia, I felt like I hit a nerve. He said they don't advise or recommend setting up a tank this way, and there was nothing he could do for me. I thanked him and hung up. From what I have been reading, cycling with fish is acceptable and widely accepted, but I was so surprised at how adamant he was about not doing the fishless cycle. It just makes me wonder if other aquarium questions fielded by some of these stores are answered honestly or biased due to opinion. Just a thought.....:fish9:


Which store was this may I ask? I live in the area and want to make sure to stay away haha.


----------



## mpdive (Apr 14, 2013)

jamnigh said:


> Which store was this may I ask? I live in the area and want to make sure to stay away haha.


Bob's. He actually comes highly recommended from other hobbyists. I will still give him a try until I feel the service is sub standard.. I don't want to judge someone based off of a knee jerk reaction. Some people just get set in their ways. From what I have heard, his fish are healthy and the prices are good. :fish10:


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Dont settle for anything but the best. But like everybody said, he is in business to make money, so just remember that when asking questions about things that take away from you buying something from them, all LFS are like that. Let me know how things work out and if you are satisfied with them, I might take a trip over that way if you are!


----------

